# Raising The Bar And Setting It On Fire !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one is for those who really enjoy the art of the shot . Lighting a match from 33 feet is a challenge but when it's swinging back and forth is a whole other level . This takes a unique sort of focus . I struck the match twice and then ignited it on the third shot . Watch closely because you can see the shot each time . Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez! That is some kinda shooting Bro! Unreal!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy!!! Great video


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

WOW! That's awesome!
This is a great challenge...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Alright, I saw the title in the topics and thought.... What has Tree Fork dreamed up this time that would top the last one?? Holly Cow! You did it again my friend! Now im wandering how high the bar can go. I think it's topped out each time, but you always find a way to raise it. Awesome concentration!! Awesomer shot dude!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hey my friend you haven't your magic touch...still lightin'um up...Thanks for sharing*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Excellent in every way, thanks for all the inspiration.*


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

That was awesome.


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

Hang you Tree, I find someone new to hate every day!!! Curse my weakening eyes!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Jeez! That is some kinda shooting Bro! Unreal!


Thanks Gary . I hope you can manage some fun time with shooting .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> Amazing accuracy!!! Great video


Thank you for always watching and supporting Tom !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> WOW! That's awesome!
> This is a great challenge...


It's a fun one . Thanks for checking it out Genoa .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> *Hey my friend you haven't your magic touch...still lightin'um up...Thanks for sharing*
> 
> *akaOldmiser*


opps forgot to say...."you haven't LOST you magic touch"


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Don't see how you can top that shot unless you figure out a way to get the match to light a cigarette after you hit it


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

You never fail to impress !! Great shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Alright, I saw the title in the topics and thought.... What has Tree Fork dreamed up this time that would top the last one?? Holly Cow! You did it again my friend! Now im wandering how high the bar can go. I think it's topped out each time, but you always find a way to raise it. Awesome concentration!! Awesomer shot dude!!


Thanks Joe ! I've done this in the past but didn't know How difficult it would be since its been awhile . I'm back in the groove with it . I've been doing it over and over again . Its a good mental exercise .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> *Hey my friend you haven't your magic touch...still lightin'um up...Thanks for sharing*
> 
> *akaOldmiser*


Thank you OM . It's a real exercise in focus .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Excellent in every way, thanks for all the inspiration.*


Thank you A.E.M. . Seeing crazy shots like this done by Bill Hays really inspired me to become a better shot . I always hope that I'll do the same .



romanljc said:


> That was awesome.


Thanks foe watching romanljc !



Gary Chandler said:


> Hang you Tree, I find someone new to hate every day!!! Curse my weakening eyes!


Don't hate . Be inspired . Thanks for watching .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

romanljc said:


> Don't see how you can top that shot unless you figure out a way to get the match to light a cigarette after you hit it


Have you seen these videos ? Lighting a match that lights a firework .



pult421 said:


> You never fail to impress !! Great shot


Thanks Pult . Just keeping it fresh and fun .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

On point and as accurate as ever I see Mr Fork. Very nice slinging. A shot I might have to give a go when I dust off the old sling this spring.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Impressive as always buddy, I bet u can't do that with your eyes closed though, jk lol good shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> On point and as accurate as ever I see Mr Fork. Very nice slinging. A shot I might have to give a go when I dust off the old sling this spring.


Hey Matt . Good to hear from you . I hope to see you shooting soon . You can do this .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> Impressive as always buddy, I bet u can't do that with your eyes closed though, jk lol good shooting


Thanks L.o.s.. I have done some match lights in the dark but they don't make for good videos . I'm not visible in the shot nor is the match till it lights . Not very entertaining to the viewer .


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well you just proved me right. Do you folks that my prediction is futuristic! Treefork hit a pin head at 33 feet.


----------

